
Economic Incentives for Inflating Cryptocurrency - dnprock
https://bitflate.org/post/2019/11/01/economic-incentives-for-inflating-cryptocurrency.html
======
dnprock
I'm Bitflate developer. I think crypto needs to explore inflation. I think
limited and eventually zero supply hinders crypto adoption. I would love to
hear everyone's thought about possible economic incentives for inflating
cryptocurrency.

